
Beyond the Dichotomy of Open-Source and Corporate Worlds - ultimatebeaver
https://medium.com/persper/software-development-in-the-next-decade-beyond-the-dichotomy-of-open-source-and-corporate-worlds-985742ba1aee
======
oblib
I think the concept makes sense, but the author's main point was a bit obscure
and so was the implementation of the goals.

And implementation seems like a pretty complex issue when I consider it.

A lot of code can be "grunt work", and very necessary. Sometimes just the
logic explaining how to do something can be worth more than knowing how to
code the logic. Writing the code is often the easy part.

So assigning values to those two distinctly different aspects of creating
software, and even hardware for that matter, is really a pretty complex issue.

I would have liked to learned more about what they have in mind in regards to
that.

------
smmsmmrxy
I like the idea very much. I like decentralization.

